# My Chihuahua all grown up.



## Fedaykin (Jun 17, 2010)

Can't believe how big he's gotten already, he's 5 months old now. Wish the background was better for these. They look muddy to me too, light was almost midday, contrast went to hell; and these are edited. I wanted to expose to the right as I always do but the background was turning way to clipped i=on the white end. Oh well. C&C is welcome as always.

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.






Thanks for looking!


----------



## ifi (Jun 17, 2010)

Very cute, love #1 and the smile in #4 
Don't like the composition of 2nd and 3rd, the light also need some work.

Overall good work :thumbup:


----------



## Fedaykin (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks for the input! Yeah the light was hard to work with. I think I should have used spot metering(actually partial on my XS, which doesn't have spot) to get the exposure on him right, they didn't look this bad on the camera LCD. I gotta get up earlier for these shots...


----------



## deekim (Jul 3, 2010)

i think it looks amazing, wish i could take good quality photos like that


----------



## Fedaykin (Jul 4, 2010)

deekim said:


> i think it looks amazing, wish i could take good quality photos like that



They're actually quite flawed, but thanks for the compliment!


----------

